# Fear Factory - Mechanize (New Album)



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Just had the new Fear Factory album drop through my door. Listening to the first track and it's damned heavy, still got the melodic singing but is heavier than say their Digimortal or Transgression albums. 


Also if you buy the limited edition version it comes in one of the coolest cases I've seen. It's got a plastic slip case round it with 'Fear Factory' printed on it, then the actual case is card that folds open in the middle and then a flap comes down. Then inside that, there's plastic case with a button on the top left that you have to press and it pops the CD out the side!!! :doublesho


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I will have to get it because I really like Fear Factory.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah I've loved them since I was at school, thought Demanufacture was just incredible, then when I was at college Obsolete was superb. Still sounds fresh now been following them ever since the really. 

I actually quite like their other albums which were without Dino (their guitarist) even though he was a big part of their sound. Sounds like they've upped their game now. 

I'd still say they're pioneers in the metal genre and the first band where just the drumming would blow you away.


----------

